

HP research finds vulnerabilities in 9 of 10 mobile apps - hepha1979
http://www.zdnet.com/hp-research-finds-vulnerabilities-in-9-of-10-mobile-apps-7000023324/

======
csmuk
Coming from the company who set their SAN switch support passwords to
"badgers" by default...

To be fair I didn't know they actually had a research department.

